# finally a shark



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

first shark ive caught that actually put up somewhat of a fight, I have ugly1 and moganman and his buddies to thank for it. don(ugly1) told me where to fish and I met up with moganman down there. short fight but it was fun. 

pictures should've worked

oh yeah 6' 9" to fork


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Nurse! How long was it?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

just put that in there. 6' 9"

thanks!!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice Job! Thats awesome!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Good fish! Was a huge pain to land though!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good job Matt! Im glad you and Nathan hooked up and had a successful trip. The last nurse LP hooked up with rag dolled both of us at a combined weight of 450lbs and a stranger on the beach jumped in the fight with us to add 200 more lbs. So it took 650lbs of human to wrestle down and remove the hook from a 250lb+ nurse shark! UGLY


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Great shark. Congratulations


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the 1st!!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job!

btw, i hate nurse sharks... lol


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

The pics don't do it justice, that shark was a hog! His head was the size of a barrel!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks yall!!! 

I don't think he realized he was hooked until we got him up close enough to touch him. the first time we grabbed him he freaked out and ran real hard. nice fight though towards the end.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice job!


----------

